
Reddit announces policies deigned to “Promote ideas, protect people” - braythwayt
http://www.redditblog.com/2015/05/promote-ideas-protect-people.html
======
edgarvaldes
Mods are a really important part when you talk about "protect people". I
frequent a subreddit [1] where the mods are so pro-active and invested into
the healt of the sub, that they have a rule [2]:

>If we find that you are active in any subreddits that promote hatred toward
any particular group of individuals, your participation rights in this sub
will be revoked.

[1]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/redditgetsdrawn](http://www.reddit.com/r/redditgetsdrawn)
[2]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/redditgetsdrawn/wiki/index](http://www.reddit.com/r/redditgetsdrawn/wiki/index)

------
aminok
Do personal attacks include scathing criticisms of Reddit's CEO? Many were
complaining that admin was removing posts critical of her during the big trial
so the question has to be asked.

------
thrillgore
There are moments in online communities. Technology changes, policy changes,
terminations etc. that represent the marked decline. Eternal September with
Usenet, v4 with Digg, the recent departures from 4chan, and now I fear this;
they signal the beginning of a decline in visitors and revenue.

Reddit must do what it can to cultivate a vibrant and happy community that
doesn't jump down each other's throats. Or else they'll end up running out of
mindshare, reach, and money. This should have happened sooner.

------
Canada
Sounds like Reddit is preparing to eliminate the various types of culture
warriors who frequent the site. Will they pick sides or just ban them all?

~~~
arsenide
From where in the post do you get this idea?

